# My first deer!



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

After 3 years and countless hours (many of them very cold) I finally was able to tag my first deer ever sorry I usually don't do this but very excited about getting the monkey off my back


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

CONGRATS!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

And it's a buck!! Nice


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Congrats that is awsome nice looking buck.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on your first deer!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Well done sir. Congrats on your first deer.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations ! I still remember My first deer ...1982!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Why on earth would you be sorry? This IS a milestone! You beat me by a year! Took me 4 years after taking up bow hunting to get my first deer, a nice big doe! I can remember every detail of that hunt like it happened yesterday! 

Big congrats to you, sirwalleye! You are now officially addicted. And what a wonderful addiction!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice deer & no apologies needed !!!! Hope that's the first of many to come. I still remember just about every detail of my first bow kill ....... in 1976 !!!


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice job, way to stick with it


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

CONGRATS on your 1st deer. I took my 1st deer back in 81 and have taken many more since then. I can remember every detail of that 1st hunt. I would tell you about my hunt but this is about your hunt. so give us some details. were you stand hunting? did you sit for awhile? did you see more deer? there is just so many questions I cant list them all.

your deer hunting has just begun. sometimes it takes yrs to get started taking deer. I was very blessed I took my 1st deer on the 2nd day of my 1st hunt. it took my oldest son 6 yrs before he got his first deer and my youngest son about 10 or 12 yrs. but my youngest son didn't hunt very hard. most days he was back at the parking lot by 9:00, LOL.

and you have a right to be excited about your deer. no need to be sorry about bragging a little on here. and mostly just sharing your hunt with us. now that you have your 1st deer maybe you'll keep getting them.
sherman


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats Sirwalleye....may this be the first of many.

Rich


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Really glad you posted it, nice buck!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Welcome to the addiction! Awesome deer.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

That's awesome. Congrats!!


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Finally get a chance to give some details, so while at work a friend of mine texts me "good day for hunting?" So having my stuff in the car I said why the hell not. After work head to his house luckily only a few mins down the road. As I pull in he mouths while walking from his house get in the f&@$ing barn, so I rush into the barn and he tells me there is a deer standing in his back field about 200 yards from the blind we were gonna sit in.

So we hurry do not even change into our hunting clothes and mange to sneak to the blind without detection. We decide to sit outside the blind so we do not make too much noise opening it up and all. Within 5 mins of getting to the blind the deer walks past and I hit him from about 15 yards. Being my first deer and all excited I finally pulled the trigger I felt I made a good shot. 

We watch the deer run and wait about half an hour. We find the blood trail and it isn't anything huge just drips. Looked for 2 hours into the night I can't find him. So we are thinking obviously it wasn't as good of a shot as I thought we decided to give up and try again the next day. Get out the next day and follow the trail back to where we last saw it. My friend and I must have walked 5-6 miles each, no deer . Both feeling like let down children we walk back to his barn. We had both accepted the fact that this deer was gone. Turn the corner on this trail in should high brush and POOF he his laying in the middle of the trail literally 10 feet from where I put the arrow through his gut. A lot of highs and lows I'm just glad it ended on a high


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats ! You did a fine job. Nice job on the recovery.


----------



## The_Typical_Type (Nov 6, 2015)

Great job! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Good job now your hooked for life.


----------

